# [util] PageDefrag v2.32



## lemonadesoda (Nov 19, 2008)

Occasionally, I post up utilities that I have found useful.  In a thread discussion earlier, where was a short discussion about registry defragmentation.

Here is a sysinternals (now http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/default.aspx) utility that allows you to VIEW and DEFRAG pagefile and registry hives.  Hope you find is useful.

http://live.sysinternals.com/pagedfrg.exe


[search tags] pagefile, defrag, defragmentation, defraggler, registry hive, optimise, fragmentation, sysinternals, microsoft, windows, vista [/search tags]


----------



## lemonadesoda (Nov 19, 2008)

Asylum pointed out that it is not designed for Vista.  However, I just found a Vista "hack" to get it to work on Vista also: see last post in this thread: http://forum.sysinternals.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=10755. No guarantees.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks. Going add the link to the thread i made on Ultimate Defrag.


----------



## lemonadesoda (Jan 6, 2009)

Crosslinks
Ultimate Defrag http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=68414 - thanks to Asrock AUG 2008
Defraggler http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=44839 - thanks to Completely Bonkers NOV 2007


----------



## Polarman (Jan 6, 2009)

Auslogics Registry Defrag:

http://www.auslogics.com/en/software/registry-defrag


----------

